# DIY collars and neck tags



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I could use some ideas on how to make neck collars and neck tags


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know how to make any but I think there might be some ideas in the crafty area.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

You could just use the same idea as the paracord survival bracelets but make it larger to fit your goat.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

I was going to say the same, search you tube for para cord wrapping

tons of different styles etc


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

If Im not mistaken there is a post on here somewhere from someone who makes them DIY. Try using the Craft section and then check the bottom for old similar posts.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my way is so easy lol I have a big slab of leather, I cut it into strips. At the ends I punch holes in it and put a ear tag threw to keep together and also it's very handy for ID since it's so frustrating having someone trying to describe what the goat looks like that did this or that. So now they just need to give me a number


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh my way is so easy lol I have a big slab of leather, I cut it into strips. At the ends I punch holes in it and put a ear tag threw to keep together and also it's very handy for ID since it's so frustrating having someone trying to describe what the goat looks like that did this or that. So now they just need to give me a number


Now that's a clever idea!! :applaud:

And if they did happen to get it hung up on something, the leather should break before they kill themselves by hanging...which is the first thought that came into my mind with the mention of para-cord collars, para-cord doesn't break!! :worried:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah the leather will rip especially if you put the tag fairly close to the end of the strip. I've had a few waspy girls break their collars when I try and catch them. But as for getting hung up I've never had a problem even having horned goats and I THINK why that is is because I don't have them overly loose. I mean they are loose enough it's not choking them or close to but it doesn't hang off of them.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well I mostly no longer leave collars on my goats because I don't need to, and when I do I have one or two dog collars. 

I used to make collars out of soft webbing, which I stitched into loops at both ends. I would use a curtain ring to fasten it (the sort that are cheap light metal, with a clip and spring). I liked this, as the collars had plenty of 'comfort' room, and because of the ring, they were always lowest at the throat, they hung on the natural contour of the goat and looked really comfortable. The curtain rings were the key ingredient ... they snap so easily, if the goat gets caught, hung or horned, the collar just comes away immediately. When you wanted to add a lead, you just added the loop on the end of the lead into the curtain ring.

But, I stopped leaving collars on because I just don't need to. Instead I use a lead that is its own collar that I can just slip on and off.

It's made out of webbing, with a big brass ring in the middle (actually off-centre) I thread the long end through the ring to leave a loop, slip it over the head and run the leads together so the loop is the right size for the neck ... you're holding two leads, unless you let go of the wrong one, the loop will not tighten, in fact unless there is active tension on it, the loop will sag bigger. So if the goat just follows, it is a big loose collar and lead that are almost not felt, but if she rebels, it will simply return to a normal snug collar size and there is no room for escape. When you finish, if you pull the right one, the lead will simply pull away off the goat.


----------

